# Different style grips for P226?



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I just picked up a sweet deal on a P226 and my grip is a one piece style that snaps into place (like on my wife's SP2022). When I look at some You Tube videos, I see some P226 grips that look like 2 pieces with 2 screws on them. Did Sig change the design at some point or can I put 2 piece grips on mine if I remove my 1 piece grip? I'd like to have some nice wood grips if such a thing is available for the P226 and would work on mine. Here is what my grips look like:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That looks like a very nice grip . I think they are the latest available.
Shoot n enjoy.
http://sigsauer.com/upFiles/CmsContent/documents/E2_229-226-3page.pdf


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Those are the latest grips from Sig. I've heard the newest models no longer have screw holes in the frame, but I can't speak from experience. You will need to check yours. I would think you could tell by looking in the mag well. Let us know what you find.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

There are tapped screws holes inside the mag well! There IS hope! artyman:


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Sep 22, 2013)

Have you looked at the Magwell grips ?
Just google " Magwell Grip P226 "


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

GrumpyBiker said:


> Have you looked at the Magwell grips ?
> Just google " Magwell Grip P226 "


I haven't yet. I see Hogue lists grips for the 226 but I have to figure out how to remove the E2 grip on it first. My wife's SP2022 has a little tab you push and slide the grip down, but I see nothing like that on my 226. Kinda baffled. :smt119:


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

As long as there are screw holes, you should be able to put regular grips on it. The mainspring/strut assembly and the decocker are different than the old model, but you shouldn't have to replace them. Put some new grips on and shoot it to make sure it functions ok.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

hud35500 said:


> As long as there are screw holes, you should be able to put regular grips on it. The mainspring/strut assembly and the decocker are different than the old model, but you shouldn't have to replace them. Put some new grips on and shoot it to make sure it functions ok.


Your 226 should have come with a black plactic tool, looks like a flat spoon. You insert it into the magwell and twist it. It spreads the grips and you slip them off.

You will find the screw holes are still there and you can buy whatever you like now.


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

If you want to sell the E2 grips, let me know.... I am looking for some.


----------

